# Ghengis - Black British Shorthair 3 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*HOME FOUND!*

Ghengis - Black British Shorthair 3 years old
Beautiful boy. He has had his first vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing him

Please say you saw him on Animal Lifeline UK

http://www.forum.animallifelineuk.org/viewtopic.php?f=604&t=25594


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

pic added


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww he is a handsome boy isnt he, look at them eyes bless him._


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

he is gorgeous


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

How could your heart not be conquered by that face! 

Fingers crossed he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

he is beautiful, I think hubby may just kill me if I have another black cat lol


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I got to see him in purrson on Friday and he really is stunning.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh god i want him :001_wub: he is beautiful


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw bless him  I can't believe he hasn't been rehomed


----------

